

Fast mover advantage - naelshawwa
http://elshawwa.blogspot.com/2010/08/fast-mover-advantage.html
I think people should think more about the "Fast Mover Advantage" (I'm surprised there is no Wikipedia page on this today). The fast mover is able to counter all the hypothetical advantages associated with the first mover.
======
tyng
Thanks for sharing, I truly believe a "fast mover advantage" is super
important in Startups, especially when a window of opportunity becomes
obvious, it's all but a race of speed to market by a multiplitude of startups.

Having said that, I wouldn't try to steal users from Facebook or Google in the
same market today because of the "network advantage" they have created over
the years - it's where your friends use, and that makes the website sticky.
Maybe there are ways to do it, but I think it's more efficient to try create
something completely new.

Perhaps Foursqaure or Gowalla isn't that sticky yet?

